# beware of faulty Marklin switches!



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

LGB-Märklin does produce and sell faulty R3 switches, and seemingly does not respond to questions.

read this:

http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m172351.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

wow, pretty poor from the one-time unquestioned leader in large scale 

the contour of the foot is really poor too 

greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

yes. if i compare the pics to the R3 switches (still with the old model motor) that i bought in the early seventies - i must say, decadence is obvious.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps that elephant in the track pictures should step on the switch to keep the rails aligned vertically!!! HE HE HE!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's it Dan! Due to low sales, LGB laid the elephant off, so now they have no way to set the rails flush! 

Greg


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Unacceptable by any standards. Unsafe at any speed. Track quality is a good predictor of financial distress. You must take Grootspoor up on their offer sent out on Oct 22: 

22.10.2011 | Problems with 16150 R3 points: 

â€œThere has been a fault during assembly with the latest production series of LGB 16150 . As you can see on the pictures, the rail is too high compared to the plastic frog. This causes derailments and damage to the wheels. If you have a point with these problems (it doesnâ€™t matter where youâ€™ve bought it), you can send them to us and you get a new one. â€� â€" Grootspoor.com reflink is here: http://gscalenews.com/lgb 

Cheers 
Victor


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sending all mine to the Netherlands today! 

Greg


----------

